# Twin "B" measuring behind - please help!



## jogami

So Baby A had a large sac and measured 7 weeks 2 days with a heartbeat of 153.

Baby B had a smaller sac and measured 6 weeks 4 days with a heartbeat of 146.

Fetal pole was seen in both.

There's a 5 day growth difference, should I be concerned? I was 7 weeks 1 day at the ultrasound and VERY sure of my dates. 

TIA xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

No i wouldnt be too concerned. I think its qiute normal at times fir them to measure a few days out. 
Did the sonographer seem concerned? Are they fraternal? Or identical?


----------



## arj

Ive heard at that stage that there can be a difference in size. FX for you that everything is fine :hug:


----------



## tweety pie

MIne had a 5 day difference in size and are now measuring the same.


----------



## jogami

They seem fraternal at this stage (2 sacs). 

Sorry I don't know much about multiples, still in shock tbh.

I know when we DTD, DH was away and was only home one night so it was only once last month. Could I have released another egg later and sperm was still sitting around waiting to catch the second egg?

Thanks for taking the time to reply :flower:


----------



## Brittles

I don't know about difference in size... I had a scan at 7+5 and the babies only were a day apart, but behind 4 & 5 days. Doc didn't seem to think it was a big deal :shrug: I know twins can be vastly different in size


----------



## SquirrelGirl

When the babies are that small, the chance for error when measuring is staggeringly high. So I wouldn't worry about it. 

At one of my early scans (maybe 9 weeks), the RE measured and both mine were exactly the same. But he forgot to print out a picture of one of them so he remeasured so I'd have that measurement on the pic. He got a vastly different number making one seem bigger than the other. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## jogami

tweety pie said:


> MIne had a 5 day difference in size and are now measuring the same.

Was it that early that they were different hun? X


----------



## LesleyL

i am 31 wks 3 days now and from the beginning until now my twins have been 5-6 days apart. they are di-di fraternal girls. i was worried in the beginning, but all my research and questioning the docs and u/s techs reassured me this is normal. the girls were only 3 oz apart the last 2 sonograms, but the bone/head/stomach measurements are what have been the 5-6 days.


----------



## beckyboo1980

Had exactly the same situation!!! At 7 week scan Beau measured 7+2 with larger sacand good heartbeat, Maddox measured 5+4 with smaller sac and no visible heartbeat. We were rescanned in 2 weeks and both had grown, both had strong heartbeats. All throughout my pregnancy there was a 2/3 week size difference. I am now sat looking at my beautiful boys who are 6 months old! Try not to worry - just rest as much as possible and look after yourself. Best wishes.
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## jogami

beckyboo1980 said:


> Had exactly the same situation!!! At 7 week scan Beau measured 7+2 with larger sacand good heartbeat, Maddox measured 5+4 with smaller sac and no visible heartbeat. We were rescanned in 2 weeks and both had grown, both had strong heartbeats. All throughout my pregnancy there was a 2/3 week size difference. I am now sat looking at my beautiful boys who are 6 months old! Try not to worry - just rest as much as possible and look after yourself. Best wishes.
> Beckyboo
> XXX

What a beautiful and inspiring story! Thank you so verymuch for the reassurance :hugs: so nervous but thinking maybe the doc didnt measure properly. The heart rate matches how far along they are so im just hoping baby was lying at a difficult angle :shrug:

Your boys are gorgeous btw :flower: x


----------



## Dollywally

My two are the same. I'm 14 weeks and they is a cm difference. At 7 weeks one was 8 weeks and the other 7. Because of it I have to have an extra scan at 16 weeks with the consultant. They scared me a little at my 12 week scan so om going to pay for a private scan on Monday just to make sure twin b is ok..


----------



## jogami

Dollywally said:


> My two are the same. I'm 14 weeks and they is a cm difference. At 7 weeks one was 8 weeks and the other 7. Because of it I have to have an extra scan at 16 weeks with the consultant. They scared me a little at my 12 week scan so om going to pay for a private scan on Monday just to make sure twin b is ok..

Good luck hun :flower: 

Let us know how it goes x


----------



## LMHAB

I was told the same thing by my doc. One baby had a heartbeat and was measuring over 7 weeks, the second had only the fetal pole and no heartbeat and measured only 5.5 weeks. I have a repeat US next week


----------



## maggie111

Our sonographer thought it was most likely I'd ovulated twice. Apparently it's really rare though after I've had a Google! I had them scanned at 6 + 7 weeks and again 2 weeks later - 8 + 9 and I feel happy knowing that they've both grown 2 weeks even if they're measuring a week differently.

I have my 12 week scan this Wednesday (11 +12 weeks). The medical professionals I've seen haven't seemed too concerned - but obviously I'll feel much better seeing the little one this Wednesday happy and healthy :)


----------

